# Tags



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

Yeah i drew tags this year wooo hooo.


----------



## jimbob357 (Jan 2, 2006)

In Nodak.. the results won't be out for about 3 weeks to a month.

Congrats on your success.. :clap

What did you draw?


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

Just got a mule deer buck tag my dad didnt get a mule deer and we both didnt draw for antelope


----------



## jimbob357 (Jan 2, 2006)

Well,
I hope you shoot a big one, and post pic's.
I've heard NV has nice bucks, but not lots of deer.
Is this true?


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

Yeah thats true #'s are down but the bigguns still roam around.


----------



## spoiler92 (Jul 30, 2003)

According to the North Dakota Game and Fish website the lottery for Deer Tags is in progress! 
Shouldn't be more than a week and we will all know how we did!!! :lol:

Spoiler92 :beer:


----------

